# New! KBoards' "Name That Book!" game



## KBoards Admin

We've developed a game for book lovers and are unveiling it today! "Name That Book!"

Starting at midnight (Pacific time) tonight, you will occasionally see a "Name That Book" block appearing where our banners display near the top of the page. A quote from a book will be displayed, and up to five hints will be available for you to guess the book.

It'll look something like this:










When the game appears in our headers, you can hover your mouse over the hints to view them. Clicking on "see answer" will open the book's page on Amazon. And "play another" will open up a page that will randomly show a quote and hints for other books.

But wait! There's more!

You can use the link at the top right corner to add your own book quotes. You choose the quotes, and the hints. (We'll get you started by automatically providing three of the hints.) Your book quote will be live and playable by everyone on KBoards!

Let us know what you think. We appreciate your feedback!

P.S. Generally we will run the game on odd-numbered days of the month. You may have to refresh the page a few times to see the game, as it gets displayed randomly amidst our banner ads.

P.P.S. Want to get started adding books to the game? Here's a link: http://kboards.com/name-that-book/add.php


----------



## Benjamin

cool, BTW, that is Jaws, right?


----------



## KBoards Admin

That is correct!


----------



## Annalog

Saw the game banner this morning. Fun! Thanks!


----------



## jlee745

Neat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, oooh, that's mine up there!

Remember, you can submit one of your fave books--it's not hard to come up with clues!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ooh, Ooh


Spoiler



Lord of the Flies


!


----------



## Jeff

How do you shrink it down or keep it from appearing like that?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Uh oh. We've tested it in current versions of Chrome, Firefox, Safari, and Internet Explorer. 

Can you remind me which browser and version you're using? Maybe there's a code change we can make to accommodate it. Thanks!


----------



## history_lover

Are there rules against authors submitting quotes from their own books? I can just see some using it as another way to spam their books.


----------



## Jeff

It starts fully expanded in Chrome and Windows 7.  In IE it looks fine. 

I'll log on in Windows 8 and see what happens. Be back in a minute.

It look okay in Windows 8.

I failed to mention that I'm running the 64 bit versions of Windows on all my systems.


----------



## telracs

hovering doesn't do anything for me.  i can't see the hints at all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

history_lover said:


> Are there rules against authors submitting quotes from their own books? I can just see some using it as another way to spam their books.


We do allow authors to submit their own books, but all submissions have to go through our approval first. We're discussing how to manage this most effectively. I think it's okay to see a newer book out there, if the quote is compelling and the hints interesting. But the preference is that most of the books you see in the game are recognizable and guessable to well-read viewers.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Jeff said:


> It starts fully expanded in Chrome and Windows 7. In IE it looks fine.
> 
> I'll log on in Windows 8 and see what happens. Be back in a minute.
> 
> It look okay in Windows 8.
> 
> I failed to mention that I'm running the 64 bit versions of Windows on all my systems.


Ok thanks. Arrgh. I do appreciate that it makes the site unusable with those information expanded. Will try to track this down quickly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

telracs said:


> hovering doesn't do anything for me. i can't see the hints at all.


Can you tell us the browser version and operating system you're using? Thanks.

Also: do you see the "hover" in the Featured Book hover area?


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Can you tell us the browser version and operating system you're using? Thanks.
> 
> Also: do you see the "hover" in the Featured Book hover area?


IE. no clue what version..... i'm on my work computer.
and the hover in the featured book works fine.


----------



## Jeff

Harvey said:


> Ok thanks. Arrgh. I do appreciate that it makes the site unusable with those information expanded. Will try to track this down quickly.


Looks like you fixed it, Harv.


----------



## Atunah

So far I am 0 for 0   . I don't think my brain is capable of memorizing quotes from books, unless they are really really well known. Still fun though. 
I am just lucky to even recognize the name of the author.  

Has anyone had any right guesses yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

history_lover said:


> Are there rules against authors submitting quotes from their own books? I can just see some using it as another way to spam their books.





Harvey said:


> We do allow authors to submit their own books, but all submissions have to go through our approval first. We're discussing how to manage this most effectively. I think it's okay to see a newer book out there, if the quote is compelling and the hints interesting. But the preference is that most of the books you see in the game are recognizable and guessable to well-read viewers.


What Harvey said. . . . .plus. . . . we STRONGLY encourage folks to submit quotes from YOUR favorite books. . . . . There are quote threads here all the time, so I know people have favorite quotes.  Submit them for the game!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> So far I am 0 for 0  . I don't think my brain is capable of memorizing quotes from books, unless they are really really well known. Still fun though.
> I am just lucky to even recognize the name of the author.
> 
> Has anyone had any right guesses yet?


I've guessed correctly the ones I submitted. 

Betsy


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

I see that the Lord of the Flies e-book was first published in 1959.   You learn something new all the time!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Talk about groundbreaking!  I don't know why it shows that - a little glitch in Amazon's data, methinks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just assumed we couldn't submit our own books. The first two books submitted are books that a lot of people have read. I don't think a lot of people have read our KB indie books which would take the fun out of it. 

Unless, of course, it's Hugh Howey.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do think it's more fun to have books I might actually be able to guess....but it also can make us aware of a book that sounds intriguing.  Atunah submitted one that I put on my wishlist. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do think it's more fun to have books I might actually be able to guess....but it also can make us aware of a book that sounds intriguing. Atunah submitted one that I put on my wishlist.
> 
> Betsy


I aim to enable please


----------



## Dina

Fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those who might think it's difficult to get quotes--if you've thought of a book that's at all been famous or popular, you can do a search for "goodreads" "quotes" and the book title, and more than likely, there will be a page of quotes from the book you're looking for.  More obscure books will be more difficult.  But if you use your popular highlights feature, you might be able to pull something.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Good idea Betsy.

Let me add a couple of links that might help.
This one goes to the kindle.amazon page. Just type in a known book and it will show you shared notes and highlights of the book.

https://kindle.amazon.com/

And here is the page on goodreads for quotes. Just type in the author or keyword and it will list quotes that members have added

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes


----------



## MariaESchneider

I guessed the S. E. Hinton one and I didn't even LIKE that book.  

I have a feeling that even with the FULL cover showing I'd miss most of the books...


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do think it's more fun to have books I might actually be able to guess....but it also can make us aware of a book that sounds intriguing. Atunah submitted one that I put on my wishlist.
> 
> Betsy


So, _is_ it okay to submit my book, even though no one's read it yet? If I can find a really intriguing quote? Or should I wait until I'm famous.....


----------



## Annalog

Atunah said:


> ...
> Has anyone had any right guesses yet?


When I first saw the game yesterday, I kept playing until I had several repeats in a row. I had right guesses on one book I had read, (


Spoiler



H2G2


), and a couple that I am not sure if I read a long time ago but recognized either the reference or subject (definitely guesses). If I read them, it was a very long time ago (


Spoiler



Jaws and Lord of the Flies


).

Today I got four right, all of which I have read (


Spoiler



Stranger in a Strange Land, Prisoner of Zenda, To Kill a Mockingbird, and Outlander


). I had not read any of the others except for one, (


Spoiler



The Exorcist


), that I read a long time ago after being disappointed with the movie. I thought the quote might be from this one but was not sure until I saw the section of the book cover.

Today the game also got me to download five samples and decide to read two books that are already in my TBR list.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> So, _is_ it okay to submit my book, even though no one's read it yet? If I can find a really intriguing quote? Or should I wait until I'm famous.....


Yes, it is okay to submit your book. We're filtering those, so try to make it a compelling quote and interesting hints, and it's likely to get approved.


----------



## NogDog

Might want to move the partial cover reveal hint to the last hint, as some of them are dead give-aways (e.g., the one for _The Godfather_).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NogDog said:


> Might want to move the partial cover reveal hint to the last hint, as some of them are dead give-aways (e.g., the one for _The Godfather_).


Yes, the Godfather cover is a dead giveaway....for those of a certain age.


----------



## NogDog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the Godfather cover is a dead giveaway....for those of a certain age.


Especially since you could see the word "Godfather". 

Sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Like I wouldn't know today's. I'm on my fire and no spoiler tags s I'll just sat O.......r.


----------



## Jeff

I'm not as well-read as I thought. I've never heard of the recent books or the authors.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Jeff said:


> How do you shrink it down or keep it from appearing like that?


I am currently on another computer (Windows 7) that is using Internet Explorer 9, and I came to the page today, and I got what this exact screenshot is showing.

Just wanted to let you know that the problem is still occuring as of 8/15/2013, in case the devs tried to fix the issue before.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks - I will work to track that down.


----------



## NogDog

> I walked slowly to the corpse laying on the stone bed.


I'm pretty sure the author meant "lying", but since I don't know what the book is, maybe not?


----------



## Atunah

Lie and lay and all the related thingies to it, I will never get right. Its one of those things that no matter how long I have been in the US, I would probably mess up. So would the corpse be laying there or lying.  . That is the result of never going to school in an english language place. 

Its also the reason I have to be able to trust the authors I read. I really do.  . 

So far my only hit on this game was Outlander.  . I am going to find some books to put in. There is a lack of romance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Like I wouldn't know today's. I'm on my fire and no spoiler tags s I'll just sat O.......r.


I put that one in for you, Gertie. I intentionally found a quote where he used the "S" word. 

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Atunah said:


> Lie and lay and all the related thingies to it, I will never get right. Its one of those things that no matter how long I have been in the US, I would probably mess up. So would the corpse be laying there or lying. . That is the result of never going to school in an english language place.
> 
> Its also the reason I have to be able to trust the authors I read. I really do. .
> 
> So far my only hit on this game was Outlander. . I am going to find some books to put in. There is a lack of romance.


It's among the more stupid parts of the English language, for sure: the present tense of one verb being the past tense of another. 

Lie, lay, lain (present tense, past tense, past participle): "I think I will lie down on the bed now, just like I lay* down on it last night, and have lain down on it many times before."

Lay, laid, laid: "I will lay this book on the table, right where I laid it down yesterday, and have laid it many times before." (And, of course, this verb is also used in a more risque sense, too.  )

__________
* Many, many Americans will use "laid" here, probably including yours truly from time to time in casual conversation.


----------



## Atunah

NogDog, you give me nightmare memories of when we had to learn 
Simple Present
Simple Past
Past Participle
in English in class in Germany. It is really really hard when you have nothing to practice with. Now I don't think about it anymore when using, but i could not tell you what is what or what it is called. I just do. Or at least I try. But some of them are just stubborn for some reason. Sometimes I go by what sounds right.  

I even had to look up those terms as we didn't call it that in German. But that is how we did it. 

I tried learning Czech for a while and holy moly that is a a mess to learn  . Italian was a bit easier, but it all went out of my brain for non usage.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I put that one in for you, Gertie. I intentionally found a quote where he used the "S" word.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy.

And today we have


Spoiler



Atlas Shrugged


.


----------



## NogDog

Atunah said:


> ...
> in English in class in Germany. It is really really hard when you have nothing to practice with. Now I don't think about it anymore when using, but i could not tell you what is what or what it is called. I just do. Or at least I try. But some of them are just stubborn for some reason. Sometimes I go by what sounds right.
> 
> I even had to look up those terms as we didn't call it that in German. But that is how we did it.
> 
> I tried learning Czech for a while and holy moly that is a a mess to learn . Italian was a bit easier, but it all went out of my brain for non usage.


You're way ahead of me. I studied French for 4 years from 7th - 10th grade, and I doubt I remember much more than 4 months of it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NogDog said:


> You're way ahead of me. I studied French for 4 years from 7th - 10th grade, and I doubt I remember much more than 4 months of it!


I had four years of Latin. Omnia Gallia tres parti divisa est. Try bringing that up in conversation.


----------



## Jeff

Amo, amas, amat, amamus, amatis, amant... That's what I remember after 2 years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I had four years of Latin. Omnia Gallia tres parti divisa est. Try bringing that up in conversation.


That's easy -- my mother would say it to us when we were being cheeky -- following the blank look she'd say something like "yeah, you've got enough gall to divide into three parts!"  As younguns, of course, that just produced more blank looks.

Eventually I got into a Latin class and learned something and next time she said it, I said "Veni, Vidi, Vici". Which made her very happy. 

Yes. Ours was a weird household. When discussing what we'd done in school, she'd bring up some bit of trivia or other tidbit and ask if the teachers had mentioned it. "Horrible Histories" sort of tidbits.  Nothing inappropriate, of course.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Lie and lay and all the related thingies to it, I will never get right. Its one of those things that no matter how long I have been in the US, I would probably mess up. So would the corpse be laying there or lying. . That is the result of never going to school in an english language place.
> 
> Its also the reason I have to be able to trust the authors I read. I really do. .
> 
> So far my only hit on this game was Outlander. . I am going to find some books to put in. There is a lack of romance.


I have to look it up every time I use it. 95 percent of Americans (possibly greater) have given up on getting laid right and we all just lie rather than admit we don't know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MariaESchneider said:


> I have to look it up every time I use it. 95 percent of Americans (possibly greater) have given up on getting laid right and we all just lie rather than admit we don't know.




This is a thoroughly remarkable sentence.


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> I have to look it up every time I use it. 95 percent of Americans (possibly greater) have given up on getting laid right and we all just lie rather than admit we don't know.


i think if i posted my first response to this, ann or betsy would ding me.....


----------



## Atunah

Well I sure hope we all are getting laid right, or life would be only half as much fun.


----------



## Annalog

I like when I can name the book. I smiled when I saw this quote today:


> The Assassin moved quietly from roof to roof until he was well away from the excitement around the Watch House. His movements could be called cat-like, except that he did not stop to spray urine up against things.


Now I need to read that one again.


----------



## NogDog

Annalog said:


> I like when I can name the book. I smiled when I saw this quote today:
> Now I need to read that one again.


Glad you enjoyed it. Within a day after I submitted it, I started re-reading the first book in that story arc (


Spoiler



_Guards! Guards!_


).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just wanted to say that I quite like the game. Especially when it's some classic or book from my youth that I've half forgotten. 

Gotta say though, I am also seeing questionable -- or downright _wrong_ -- grammar and usage in some of the quotes. Doesn't induce me to even find out what the book is, let alone want to read it!  Though I do sometimes note the author so I can avoid him/her.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Wanna play?

We could use some more quotes from classic books for KB's Name That Book game.

Submit a quote here:

http://www.kboards.com/name-that-book/add.php

Thanks!


----------



## NogDog

Harvey said:


> Wanna play?
> 
> We could use some more quotes from classic books for KB's Name That Book game.
> 
> Submit a quote here:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/name-that-book/add.php
> 
> Thanks!


Then start approving some.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for submitting!


----------



## KBoards Admin

You may have noticed that we are displaying a Name That Book game in our banner area. 

Did you know that you can also submit your own additional quotes for this game? And that they can be from your own books? Use the "add another book quote" to do so.

Keep these tips in mind:

- We want most of the Name That Book quotes to be well-known books. So, if you submit your own book and it's a less widely-read book, it helps if you also submit quotes from 4 or 5 widely-read books. Doing so makes it more likely that we'll approve the quote from your book. 

- Don't submit multiple quotes from the same book.

- Spend a bit of time coming up with the clues for the book. Having fun and/or clever clues makes it more likely that we'll approve the quote. And of course, avoid typos and grammar slips. 

If done well, this is one more way way, and a free way, or getting your book in front of readers in an engaging way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for new books in the game....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay for new books in the game....


Good to see it back.

There was a quote from a book the other day that I had meant to look into the first time around but missed my chance. This time, I picked up the audiobook.


----------



## NogDog

Hmm...I have yet to see the one I submitted a couple days ago or so (and received the "approved" message for it). Hope we don't have some sort of hard-coded random number limit in there, Harvey?


----------



## Shei Darksbane

1. I LOVE this. I think it's a great idea and it advertises great books in a very effective way!
2. I want a way to give the answer and keep score! Like you type in the title and it confirms or denies. Or even multiple choice.
3. I want the Score to be kept on your account and a way to display it in your signature.

Seriously, Let it be a mark of pride thing. 
I think this is an epic way to spread the love of good books and a great advertising tool for books we love. 
I want to go add my favorites right now. 
But it needs a way to convert the "Ooh I know that one!" into bragging rights. :3 That'd make it get more interaction.


----------

